# Cannot turn on Network Discovery and File Sharing



## xStil (Mar 1, 2008)

HEEEEEEEELP!:sigh:

In an attempt to fix my AVP2 problem, i deleted my Windows firewall service, unfortunately, it didn't work and by deleting the service that was supposed to be the firewall, i also deleted my network discovery and file-sharing services.

So now, when i go into Network and sharing center, most of the services cannot be turned on, when i attempt to turn them on, the following message appears: "*the specified service does not exist as an installed service*".

I uninstalled the firewall by going into CMD and typing "sc delete <the firewall service name as it appeared in the Task Manager>"

Can anyone give me a link, or better yet a file for individually installing the Windows Firewall Service. PLEASE, Thank you in advance. I would like to fix this without using system restore or reinstalling windows.

(I have no recollection of the real name of the service)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd really recommend system restore first, that's your first line of defense and the least obnoxious way to solve many of these issues.

You can try this stack reset for Vista.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------

